# Baiting Deer



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Bait or not*​
Bait2155.26%No bait1744.74%


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

Do you guys think it is better to set up over a feed pile or just on a trail? From my expierence on a trail you see deer earlier but on a fed pile you see more deer. But the big guys dont come out until after dark with a feed pile. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In the states I hunt deer it is illegal to bait....

So with that being said I say hunt a trail. You will always have deer activity. Just scout and find the best trail. The widest one, the one with fresh tracks, etc. Or you can set up trail cams to do your scouting.

Chuck


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that is right. I also notice that when I bow Hunt MN and set up at field edges, I see less deer in the field until after dark but they woek the field edges and trails leading to the field earlier!!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Early season i dont bait, but once the crop is cut i bait them to keep the deer around in the winter, right now im testing these apple pellets on the deer to see if they like them

i dont like the pellets when it rains they pretty much disingrate i will deffiantly stick to laying out 100lbs of corn come end of october.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

do both


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

I find that the best bait is a combination of corn and buck grub they go crazy for that stuff.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the challenge of tracking and finding trails rather than baiting...food plots are fine in my opinion and work great, but baiting can really skrew up the hunting in an entire area by concentrating activity to one particular area. just my 2 cents...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

goosekiller,

that is a very true and an awseomse point sometimes ill bait and sometimes i wont it just depends on the spot.

gooseman,

yes i think buckgrub and corn is the best combo, last year i had bucks scrapping their horns in it!!!!!! it was qite fun to watch

happy hunting to all.


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never hunted over a feed pile or anything even close to bait. Just doesn't seem right. Messes with the deer's natural patterns and messes up a whole area I think. Plus, dont you guys that hunt over a pile of corn feel like you are cheating???? I guess maybe I feel this way because I like the challenge of figuring out deer movement and patterns not just killing something. Just my opinion.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lots of Corn... Especially early season.

The Whitetails love the apples and sugarbeats later right now too...


----------

